

What's the story behind the names of CloudFlare's name servers? - jgrahamc
http://blog.cloudflare.com/whats-the-story-behind-the-names-of-cloudflares-name-servers

======
didgeoridoo
> One side note on this point: we once had someone write in to support
> criticizing us based on the fact that our name server convention is hetro-
> normative.

Aww, c'mon.

